# I messaged Bob Daisley from Ozzy osbourne about DP



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Believe it or not, the bass player for Ozzy Osbourne went through the whole DP experience that we all are going through. All though he didn't give me great advice, how cool is it that he actually emailed me back!

Jayden D. wrote 16 hours 10 min ago
Could possibly use your help?

Hey Bob,

I don't know if you'll read this, hopefully you do. I am 20 years old and I play guitar. I like to jam to Diary of a Madman, bark at the moon, crazy train.

This is a personal question but I'm desperate for help and I'm even anxious as I'm writing this, but I've been dealing with 24/7 Depersonalization for the last year. I read somewhere that you experienced this. Do you have any advice how to get over this?

Sorry for the question.

PS I love your music man

Jayden

#2 Bob Daisley wrote 1 hour 39 min ago
Hi Jayden, The DP journey is not an easy road but it isn't all bad. There's a book called 'A Stranger to My Self'' that I would recommend and a movie worth seeing is 'Numb', starring Matthew Perry. Apparently this affliction often affects artistic and creative types, probably because of their sensitivity. I think that I'd rather go through what I experienced, and still experience, than be insensitive. Keep in touch and let me know how you're fairing. I wish you well. Nam Myo Ho Renge Kyo. BD.


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

wow thats awesome. it was really cool of him to respond back


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

AustinSaliby said:


> wow thats awesome. it was really cool of him to respond back


Yeah I know right! you never know though it could be someone else replying to fans for him but it is most likely him. No one else but him would know about that experience.

I'm a huge Ozzy fan too!


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2011)

Omg thats awesome!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Alice said:


> Omg thats awesome!


It is awesome!

I think everyone should note that he became extremely successful with the state that we are in. If he can live a fulfilling life like that so can we.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> I think he means "The Stranger In The Mirror" by Marlene Steinberg


There is a book by Jeffrey Abugel called "Stranger to My Self", I think he means that.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Soul Seeker said:


> There is a book by Jeffrey Abugel called "Stranger to My Self", I think he means that.


Thanks for the correction. Didn't actually know that book even existed!


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> Thanks for the correction. Didn't actually know that book even existed!


It hasn't been marketed as well as it could have been... I found it on Amazon after looking everywhere and it is THE best text of dp out there.

Anyway... JayD - that is awesome you heard back from Bob Daisley. That's so cool he wrote back.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> It hasn't been marketed as well as it could have been... I found it on Amazon after looking everywhere and it is THE best text of dp out there.
> 
> Anyway... JayD - that is awesome you heard back from Bob Daisley. That's so cool he wrote back.


Thanks man,

Does that book have any good advice on how to overcome DP? I've heard some people say it's but it doesn't help them actually overcome DP


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Just saw your post. I read the book Stranger to My self. Although it does feature good information on what DP / DR is in terms of symptoms and a historical background, it doesn't show a cure. It does state some "possibilities" to help, which I can tell you are already posted throughout this forum. SSRIs help some, others make worse. There could be a benefit from trying Benzos, Lamictal (Lamotrigine). Psychotherapy hasn't helped many people, but CBT may be a little more beneficial for the anxiety side of things.


----------

